# So about that Nicotine hang-up you had.....



## Martin_tu (22/4/17)

"There's a cheap, common, and mostly safe drug, in daily use for centuries by hundreds of millions of people, that only lately has been investigated for its therapeutic potential for a long list of common ills.

The list includes Alzheimer disease, Parkinson disease, depression and anxiety, schizophrenia, attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD), and even pain and obesity. Why has interest in this potential cure-all been slow to develop? 

One reason: in its current forms the drug offers pharmaceutical companies no possibility of substantial profit. Another, perhaps more important: the drug is reviled as the world's most addictive. The drug, of course, is nicotine.

Nicotine is an alkaloid in the tobacco plant _Nicotiana tabacum_, which was smoked or chewed in the Americas for thousands of years before European invaders also succumbed to its pleasures and shipped it back to the Old World. 

Nicotine has always been regarded as medicinal and enjoyable at its usual low doses. Native Americans chewed tobacco to treat intestinal symptoms, and in 1560, Jean Nicot de Villemain sent tobacco seeds to the French court, claiming tobacco had medicinal properties and describing it as a panacea for many ailments."

Wanna read more, hit the link below. It's a paper from the US library of Medicine, dated November 2004, (Hint; long before vaping ever took off)...

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC526783/

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------

